# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مقالات مرتبط با برنامه نویسی VB > سوال: طریقه استفاده از پورتها usb

## ppaayyaamm

یکی به من در باره ی استفاده از پورتهای usb رو کاملا اموزش بده 
ممنون و متشکر*** :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## Qermezkon

از Directory Watcher استفاده كن

----------


## Hossein Bazyan

> یکی به من در باره ی استفاده از پورتهای usb رو کاملا اموزش بده 
> ممنون و متشکر***


 سلام 
اگر منظور شما آموزش برنامه نویسی پورت میباشد من دو pdf هم برای پورت سریال و هم پورت usb  برات آپلود کردم  استفاده کن 
البته نمیدانم کتابها را از کجا دانلود کرده ام

----------


## Hossein Bazyan

سلام 
متاسفانه کتاب دومی حدو 10 کیلوبایت از حد مجاز بیشتر میباشد و امکان اپلودش نیست 
 :خجالت:

----------


## MAiLDEREMi

> یکی به من در باره ی استفاده از پورتهای usb رو کاملا اموزش بده 
> ممنون و متشکر***


راستش اگه می خوای یه مدار طراحی کنی که با USB بتونه ارتباط برقرار کنه آی سی PDIUSBD12 هست. فقط مشکلش SMD بودنشه...
*Datasheet*
*Google it*

اما اگه مشکلت ارتباط کامپوتر و دستگاه با USB هست، بهتره بری دنبال کامپوننت SerialPort که از تو Visual Studio .Net هست. کار باهاش ساده هست. این کامپوننت برای RS232 یا همون پورت COM درست جواب میده. USB هم مثل پورت COM سریال هست. ببین اگه نتونستی باهاش کار کنی، یه سری برنامه و کامپوننت برای ارتباط با USB تو http://www.usb.org هست.


PrivateSub Form1_Load(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) HandlesMyBase.Load
SerialPort1.Open()

SerialPort1.PortName = "COM1"
SerialPort1.BaudRate = 9600
SerialPort1.DiscardNull = True
SerialPort1.DataBits = 8
SerialPort1.Parity = IO.Ports.Parity.None
SerialPort1.RtsEnable = False
SerialPort1.Write("hello world !")

SerialPort1.WriteLine("hello world !")
EndSub
PrivateSub SerialPort1_DataReceived(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.IO.Ports.SerialDataReceivedEventArgs) Handles SerialPort1.DataReceived
MsgBox(SerialPort1.ReadExisting)
MsgBox(SerialPort1.ReadLine)
MsgBox(SerialPort1.ReadChar)
MsgBox(SerialPort1.ReadByte) 
EndSub

----------


## alifatehi

> سلام 
> متاسفانه کتاب دومی حدو 10 کیلوبایت از حد مجاز بیشتر میباشد و امکان اپلودش نیست



دوست عزیز از سرور زیر استفاده کن

Http://www.my.opera.com

رایگان و باید در ان سایت ثبت نام کنید . بعد از ثبت نام قسمت FIles را کلیک کنید تا وارد صفحه اپلود فایل شوید.

----------

